# My first time using Ara Test 250mg can someone help?



## arnold85 (May 27, 2013)

_							I just started a cycle of the ara test and do not know what to expect .  I have been taking one CC every other day. I bought some estragon blocker called Arami T it also has natural test boos I am not not sure if I should be taking this with it or not. Also is it normal to get knots and soreness in injections spot? any help on the subject I would really appreciate. _​


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2013)

arnold85, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## stevekc73 (May 27, 2013)

Welcome aboard arnold85!  If you post your cycle question in the section labeled Anabolic Zone you will probably get more feedback.


----------



## brazey (May 27, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Z82 (May 27, 2013)

Welcome buddy, post your questions in the anabolic section for a better response.


----------



## arnold85 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks guys I appreciate it!


----------



## sneedham (May 29, 2013)

Welcome bro....


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 29, 2013)

hello

big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 31, 2013)

Welcome


----------

